# Die Lyft - Your Days Are Numbered



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

The quality of the Lyft [email protected] e for driver and customer has steeply declined. Get out now! Inferior drivers, lies, retaliatory behavior, heavily manipulating drivers pay, and the caliber of rides they receive. Why don't you drop dead Lyft you piece of shit.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Lyft is as good or bad as you make it. The rider you cite in your attachment is a flaming harpy! She displayed zero compassion for her driver. Just sitting in the car as the poor gal defends herself against a roadside bully. Nice sisterhood! 

Seems you share that rider's indifference toward fellow drivers. How bout some solidarity? Your attitude gives Lyft a mandate to continue the shtty practices you complain about! Drivers turning on drivers instead of the real enemy. Lyft.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Why don't you just delete the driver and rider apps? Then Lyft _is_ dead, at least to you.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Technically, days are numbered for everything currently in existence. It's a matter of how many more.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

As Uber says, it's a side hustle.....NOT A CAREER.


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Lyft is as good or bad as you make it. The rider you cite in your attachment is a flaming harpy! She displayed zero compassion for her driver. Just sitting in the car as the poor gal defends herself against a roadside bully. Nice sisterhood!
> 
> Seems you share that rider's indifference toward fellow drivers. How bout some solidarity? Your attitude gives Lyft a mandate to continue the shtty practices you complain about! Drivers turning on drivers instead of the real enemy. Lyft.





kc ub'ing! said:


> Lyft is as good or bad as you make it. The rider you cite in your attachment is a flaming harpy! She displayed zero compassion for her driver. Just sitting in the car as the poor gal defends herself against a roadside bully. Nice sisterhood!
> 
> Seems you share that rider's indifference toward fellow drivers. How bout some solidarity? Your attitude gives Lyft a mandate to continue the shtty practices you complain about! Drivers turning on drivers instead of the real enemy. Lyft.





kc ub'ing! said:


> Lyft is as good or bad as you make it. The rider you cite in your attachment is a flaming harpy! She displayed zero compassion for her driver. Just sitting in the car as the poor gal defends herself against a roadside bully. Nice sisterhood!
> 
> Seems you share that rider's indifference toward fellow drivers. How bout some solidarity? Your attitude gives Lyft a mandate to continue the shtty practices you complain about! Drivers turning on drivers instead of the real enemy. Lyft.





kc ub'ing! said:


> Lyft is as good or bad as you make it. The rider you cite in your attachment is a flaming harpy! She displayed zero compassion for her driver. Just sitting in the car as the poor gal defends herself against a roadside bully. Nice sisterhood!
> 
> Seems you share that rider's indifference toward fellow drivers. How bout some solidarity? Your attitude gives Lyft a mandate to continue the shtty practices you complain about! Drivers turning on drivers instead of the real enemy. Lyft.


H


kc ub'ing! said:


> Lyft is as good or bad as you make it. The rider you cite in your attachment is a flaming harpy! She displayed zero compassion for her driver. Just sitting in the car as the poor gal defends herself against a roadside bully. Nice sisterhood!
> 
> Seems you share that rider's indifference toward fellow drivers. How bout some solidarity? Your attitude gives Lyft a mandate to continue the shtty practices you complain about! Drivers turning on drivers instead of the real enemy. Lyft.


Lyft had demonstrated beyond any credible doubt that they lack the scruples, honesty, and even the maturity to continue to operate as a service for the public as well as an outlet for drivers to earn. Did you read the pax comments? Did she not indicate that her driver put her life in danger? That the driver lacked the professionalism to complete the ride, and ignore all else. She is paying for medical costs out of her own pocket. Thats whats going to happen to you. Have you lost your mind? You defend a company that piece of shit ride hailing app that has rigged every aspect of its platform against you. Clown, they 100% don't give a **** about you, your car, your well being, they don't give a **** what happens while you are out there. I encourage their immediate and uncompromising demise.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Dumb driver who escalates situation and a pearlclutching pax who makes it all about her? Classic rideshare.

Also, it’s true, Lyft does not care about you.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Drivingforprofit said:


> You defend a company


When did I defend Lyft? I called them our enemy. Who read my post to you? You missed the subtext entirely.

You quoted me 5 times! I thought man, this guy digs my stuff. Wrong. I'll explain in simpler terms.

Until drivers unify, have one another's back, and stand up to L/U as a group, they will continue their shtty practices. But it won't happen. Witness our exchange. You called me a clown!


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> View attachment 226221


Lyft sucks,


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

I enjoy my riders, I enjoy driving for Lyft, I get out what I put in. Try some positive thinking, you too can stop being miserable.


----------



## Homelesshenry (May 2, 2017)

William Fenton said:


> I enjoy my riders, I enjoy driving for Lyft, I get out what I put in. Try some positive thinking, you too can stop being miserable.


Face plant into my hands


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

William Fenton said:


> I enjoy my riders, I enjoy driving for Lyft, I get out what I put in. Try some positive thinking, you too can stop being miserable.


Dream on idiot. Choke and vomit on your naievete!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

William Fenton said:


> I enjoy my riders, I enjoy driving for Lyft, I get out what I put in. Try some positive thinking, you too can stop being miserable.


You're right. How we react to any given situation is up to us individually.


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> You're right. How we react to any given situation is up to us individually.


He nor you are correct; you are in denial. you surmise that being a cooperative slave is the business lol. Lyft doen't give a **** about you...delude yourself all you want!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Drivingforprofit said:


> Dream on idiot. Choke and vomit on your naievete!


Jeeze you just don't get it! Your anger at drivers is misdirected! I'm starting to think your Lyft hate is irrational as well. You're rationalizing your failure. Lyft must be evil because you suck at it.

Calling a fellow driver who's experience is more positive than yours an idiot, is an indicator of your self demoralization. I'm sad for you now.


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Jeeze you just don't get it! Your anger at drivers is misdirected! I'm starting to think your Lyft hate is irrational as well. You're rationalizing your failure. Lyft must be evil because you suck at it.
> 
> Calling a fellow driver who's experience is more positive than yours an idiot, is an indicator of your self demoralization. I'm sad for you now.


Be sad for yourself! I did not fail in any sense of the word with more than 8,000 rides with no accident, no major incident, a 4.85 rating, in addition to tips! How many rides have you completed idiot? You do realize you are an idiot, right?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Drivingforprofit said:


> 4.85


A little more than half of your ride total with a 4.93. I wonder if I'll be half as bitter as you if/when I catch up?

Nope. I'll be my happy go lucky self. I'm pretty good at not letting factors outside of my control impact my outlook. You ought to give it a try. Enjoy your misery.


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> A little more than half of your ride total with a 4.93. I wonder if I'll be half as bitter as you if/when I catch up?
> 
> Nope. I'll be my happy go lucky self. I'm pretty good at not letting factors outside of my control impact my outlook. You ought to give it a try. Enjoy your misery.


You don't have the fortitude, the diligence, the focus, the ice cold determination to even come remotely close to what I did in the midst of hostile, manipulative circumstances. I'm happy as I now have true, genuine and gainful employment. Not a dead'end, less than min wage, bullshit position. Enjoy ruining your car for a punk ass company that could care less about you, big dummy#


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

That rider did make a valid point. The driver should not have charged her for the ride. The reason is that a pax cant easily complain or report a trip that was never completed.

Unless it was a make-it-or-break-it ride towards PDB or a very lucrative trip I would have cancelled that ride before getting to the destination. This way my pax would not be able to dispute the trip or report anything. 

No fare is worth the risk of giving a paxhole something serious to report when something like this happens..


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Its harassment


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Drivingforprofit said:


> Dream on idiot. Choke and vomit on your naievete!


Youre so charming, i cant imagine why this isnt working for you.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Drivingforprofit said:


> H
> 
> Lyft had demonstrated beyond any credible doubt that they lack the scruples, honesty, and even the maturity to continue to operate as a service for the public as well as an outlet for drivers to earn. Did you read the pax comments? Did she not indicate that her driver put her life in danger? That the driver lacked the professionalism to complete the ride, and ignore all else. She is paying for medical costs out of her own pocket. Thats whats going to happen to you. Have you lost your mind? You defend a company that piece of shit ride hailing app that has rigged every aspect of its platform against you. Clown, they 100% don't give a &%[email protected]!* about you, your car, your well being, they don't give a &%[email protected]!* what happens while you are out there. I encourage their immediate and uncompromising demise.


Isn't this the drivers fault? I am not a big lyft supporter but what can lyft do at the scene of asn accident?



Drivingforprofit said:


> Be sad for yourself! I did not fail in any sense of the word with more than 8,000 rides with no accident, no major incident, a 4.85 rating, in addition to tips! How many rides have you completed idiot? You do realize you are an idiot, right?


You need to take like 4 straight days off lol


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

If you have another job, why are you complaining about Lyft?
The paxs version of the incident is that you tried to change lanes and almost hit a car. Then you and the other driver got into a yelling match while you have passengers in the car. ??? Unprofessional. Glad you are no longer driving but Lyft has nothing to do with your vulgar language and aggressive behavior. Pay attention to your driving, if you are on the same streets that I am on, please.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

idk what to think here. did the driver really get out of her car to start shi.t ?


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Drivingforprofit said:


> The quality of the Lyft [email protected] e for driver and customer has steeply declined. Get out now! Inferior drivers, lies, retaliatory behavior, heavily manipulating drivers pay, and the caliber of rides they receive. Why don't you drop dead Lyft you piece of shit.


She is overly dramatic.Can't stand these self absorbed entitled pax...



KK2929 said:


> If you have another job, why are you complaining about Lyft?
> The paxs version of the incident is that you tried to change lanes and almost hit a car. Then you and the other driver got into a yelling match while you have passengers in the car. ??? Unprofessional. Glad you are no longer driving but Lyft has nothing to do with your vulgar language and aggressive behavior. Pay attention to your driving, if you are on the same streets that I am on, please.


There are 3 sides to a story.You weren't there.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> She is overly dramatic.Can't stand these self absorbed entitled pax...
> 
> There are 3 sides to a story.You weren't there.


Neither were you !! Something obviously happened and unsafe driving was one of them. You did read the post from the paxs, didn't you before you started defending the driver?

____________________________________________

↑
Driving for profit -- The quality of the Lyft [email protected] e for driver and customer has steeply declined. Get out now! Inferior drivers, lies, retaliatory behavior, heavily manipulating drivers pay, and the caliber of rides they receive. Why don't you drop dead Lyft you piece of shit.

Lufgurl22 --- She is overly dramatic.Can't stand these self absorbed entitled pax...

Plus, your response above ??? That statement was made by the driver not the passenger. The driver is talking to other drivers on this site. The passengers comments of the incident is in the shown link.


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

Drivingforprofit said:


> The quality of the Lyft [email protected] e for driver and customer has steeply declined. Get out now! Inferior drivers, lies, retaliatory behavior, heavily manipulating drivers pay, and the caliber of rides they receive. Why don't you drop dead Lyft you piece of shit.


She was scared y'all. The driver didn't meet her $.47 standards. That's why I don't yell, I throw bricks.



KK2929 said:


> If you have another job, why are you complaining about Lyft?
> The paxs version of the incident is that you tried to change lanes and almost hit a car. Then you and the other driver got into a yelling match while you have passengers in the car. ??? Unprofessional. Glad you are no longer driving but Lyft has nothing to do with your vulgar language and aggressive behavior. Pay attention to your driving, if you are on the same streets that I am on, please.


There's nothing professional about the situation. Including almost all drivers in the states. Just because you can drive does not make you a driver for hire. There is a difference. That's the biggest issue here and the reason why rideshare is such a cluster. 
Y'all need to get the **** off the road. Go do what you're good at and leave the driving to the pros.


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

Even if the driver refunded and called another lyft she would have reported to lyft anyways


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> She is overly dramatic.Can't stand these self absorbed entitled pax...
> 
> There are 3 sides to a story.You weren't there.





luvgurl22 said:


> She is overly dramatic.Can't stand these self absorbed entitled pax...
> 
> There are 3 sides to a story.You weren't there.


Drivingforprofit said: ↑
The quality of the Lyft [email protected] e for driver and customer has steeply declined. Get out now! Inferior drivers, lies, retaliatory behavior, heavily manipulating drivers pay, and the caliber of rides they receive. Why don't you drop dead Lyft you piece of shit.

You do


SakoSays said:


> She was scared y'all. The driver didn't meet her $.47 standards. That's why I don't yell, I throw bricks.
> 
> There's nothing professional about the situation. Including almost all drivers in the states. Just because you can drive does not make you a driver for hire. There is a difference. That's the biggest issue here and the reason why rideshare is such a cluster.
> Y'all need to get the &%[email protected]!* off the road. Go do what you're good at and leave the driving to the pros.


Leave the driving to the Pros --- Really ??? Meaning you, I am assuming.
I am not going to comment.


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

400,000 miles under my belt. So yes.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

SakoSays said:


> 400,000 miles under my belt. So yes.


Still not impressed. You could have multiple DUI's and accidents. 
That does not make you a pro in anything and definitely not a Lyft driver. Not to mention that your statement makes no sense and your argument makes even less sense.


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> Still not impressed. You could have multiple DUI's and accidents.
> That does not make you a pro in anything and definitely not a Lyft driver. Not to mention that your statement makes no sense and your argument makes even less sense.


Been only hit one (not at fault) and one stop sign to ticket in 18 years. A few parking tickets.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Listen, I've tried to have a positive attitude but Lyft makes it hard. Been noticing lately that the navigation app has been dead wrong too many times. If I didn't know the area very, very well I would be taking pax for longer rides than necessary. They know it too. Got sent to the airport for a pick up. Pax not there. I called pax first time at 2 minute mark to see if delayed inside. Went to voice mail. Called after 5 minute mark, she answers and says she's not at the airport and never ordered a ride! Inside flaming pink 200% area waiting and Lyft sends not one, but two, rides in a row that were 10 and 15 minutes away, respectfully - then cancelled them both! I've learned to do my own thing regardless of what Lyft is doing that day. Lyft passengers are cheap too. They don't tip! And don't tell me it's me. It's not me. Guy tells me he's going to give me extra in the tip for picking him up at the arrivals instead of ride share area because he's got a physical problem, I load his luggage, help him into the back seat, and then he doesn't tip at all! What's up with that? Cheap s.o.b.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Drivingforprofit said:


> The quality of the Lyft [email protected] e for driver and customer has steeply declined. Get out now! Inferior drivers, lies, retaliatory behavior, heavily manipulating drivers pay, and the caliber of rides they receive. Why don't you drop dead Lyft you piece of shit.


My feeling exactly. 
Lyft burned its drivers a couple of years ago. I dumped them and never looked back.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Rosalita said:


> Listen, I've tried to have a positive attitude but Lyft makes it hard. Been noticing lately that the navigation app has been dead wrong too many times. If I didn't know the area very, very well I would be taking pax for longer rides than necessary. They know it too. Got sent to the airport for a pick up. Pax not there. I called pax first time at 2 minute mark to see if delayed inside. Went to voice mail. Called after 5 minute mark, she answers and says she's not at the airport and never ordered a ride! Inside flaming pink 200% area waiting and Lyft sends not one, but two, rides in a row that were 10 and 15 minutes away, respectfully - then cancelled them both! I've learned to do my own thing regardless of what Lyft is doing that day. Lyft passengers are cheap too. They don't tip! And don't tell me it's me. It's not me. Guy tells me he's going to give me extra in the tip for picking him up at the arrivals instead of ride share area because he's got a physical problem, I load his luggage, help him into the back seat, and then he doesn't tip at all! What's up with that? Cheap s.o.b.


Sorry but I have to disagree. The app is a mini-computer. It has imperfections. As for the GPS - that is either Wazes or Google Maps. Has little to do with Lyft. They set the filters in the office but the route is set by W or GM. I, always look at the home page to see what the "general" route will be. Then I look at the overall route on the screen. If I don't like what I see, I change it. It is not that unusual for the app to take a route that is not the best way. As for the airport issue -- you are in Indiana and I am in Los Angeles. The no show pax could have called Uber & Lyft and taken the one that got there first. I often catch paxs calling for a Lyft as they depart the plane. ???? Not nice. They think we are their personal limos and will wait for their arrival to the car. Incidentally, at LAX the pax is suppose to be at the pickup location and waiting when the car pulls up. No sitting around at that airport unless you want a very expensive ticket .

Are you telling me that Lyft paxs are cheaper than Uber paxs in their tipping ??? Most people are cheap. It always amazes me when I have a 6.00 fare and the paxs tips me $5. THANK YOU, kind Sir !!!!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Drivingforprofit said:


> Dream on idiot. Choke and vomit on your naievete!


Hey now!
No need for that.
Why did you attack that member for posting his opinion?
If he drives part time, his statement is most likely true.

You need to take a chill pill and behave in public.
Remember if you talked that way to people in public, someone would pinch your head off.

Be nice to fellow forum members.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Big Wig !!! said:


> As Uber says, it's a side hustle.....NOT A CAREER.


What? Whoa, Whoa, Whoa, this is news to me!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> My feeling exactly.
> Lyft burned its drivers a couple of years ago. I dumped them and never looked back.


How did Lyft burn its' drivers ??


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> How did Lyft burn its' drivers ??


An uninformed Lyft driver protecting Lyft?
Tell me it ain't so Joe....


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> An uninformed Lyft driver protecting Lyft?
> Tell me it ain't so Joe....


I ask a simple question, Sir. I expect an informed answer. There is so much bxxxhing on this site about everything, I would like to hear about this particular complaint. No where in my question am I protecting Lyft. 
Statement says a couple of years ago. I was not driving at that time. Was curious what was being referred to. Why don't you answer the question and stop trying to be cute?
Lyft and Uber take 25% of our efforts and use the funds to develop a driverless car to get rid of us. 
Both companies burn the driver everyday. It is their game and their rules.

No one can make any type of a comment or ask a question on this site without some SMART ASS speaking up.
RockinEZ if that is a photo of you, you are too old to be driving. I would not get in a car with you. You probably smell like a buffalo.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> I ask a simple question, Sir. I expect an informed answer. There is so much bxxxhing on this site about everything, I would like to hear about this particular complaint. No where in my question am I protecting Lyft.
> Statement says a couple of years ago. I was not driving at that time. Was curious what was being referred to. Why don't you answer the question and stop trying to be cute?
> Lyft and Uber take 25% of our efforts and use the funds to develop a driverless car to get rid of us.
> Both companies burn the driver everyday. It is their game and their rules.
> ...


If you had been driving for Lyft 2 years ago, you would know what they were up to.

You could just take a look at the posts on the Lyft forum from 2 - 3 years ago. Doing your own research is a good thing.

My experiences. 
Pings over 15 minutes. 
They did indeed lower driver's scores for skipping pings or for CLX (Someone that did not drive for Lyft 2-3 years ago will dispute this. It is true.)
The number of rides CXL by Lyft or the PAX was untenable. 1/4 of my Lyft pings CXL before I reach the pickup. 
The type of PAX Lyft was targeting in their advertising were not the PAX drivers wanted.

The early days of Lyft were not good.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I would tell you but you need a 101% acceptance rate so get to work


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> I ask a simple question, Sir. I expect an informed answer. There is so much bxxxhing on this site about everything, I would like to hear about this particular complaint. No where in my question am I protecting Lyft.
> Statement says a couple of years ago. I was not driving at that time. Was curious what was being referred to. Why don't you answer the question and stop trying to be cute?
> Lyft and Uber take 25% of our efforts and use the funds to develop a driverless car to get rid of us.
> Both companies burn the driver everyday. It is their game and their rules.
> ...


It is no secret that I do not like driving for Lyft.
I have been called out on it so many times by newer drivers, that I am getting tired of repeating the problems we had 2-3 years ago with Lyft.
I am also not impressed with drivers that want to defend Lyft. Drive what ever platform you like, and I will do the same.

Be nice to people you don't know. 
There is no need to be rude.

If you don't know who Gabby Hayes was, you are too young to be driving.



KK2929 said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree. The app is a mini-computer. It has imperfections. As for the GPS - that is either Wazes or Google Maps. Has little to do with Lyft. They set the filters in the office but the route is set by W or GM. I, always look at the home page to see what the "general" route will be. Then I look at the overall route on the screen. If I don't like what I see, I change it. It is not that unusual for the app to take a route that is not the best way. As for the airport issue -- you are in Indiana and I am in Los Angeles. The no show pax could have called Uber & Lyft and taken the one that got there first. I often catch paxs calling for a Lyft as they depart the plane. ???? Not nice. They think we are their personal limos and will wait for their arrival to the car. Incidentally, at LAX the pax is suppose to be at the pickup location and waiting when the car pulls up. No sitting around at that airport unless you want a very expensive ticket .
> 
> Are you telling me that Lyft paxs are cheaper than Uber paxs in their tipping ??? Most people are cheap. It always amazes me when I have a 6.00 fare and the paxs tips me $5. THANK YOU, kind Sir !!!!


Uh... apps are software and computers, mini or not are hardware.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm liking Lyft more and more personally. They seem to be improving the driver experience. Here are some things I noticed:

- Up to 50 cents per gallon off at Shell stations with the gas card for being Platinum.

- If you get platinum they are actually showing you the estimated ride length on the ping screen. How great is this?!

- They finally fixed the nag reminder for expiring documents which used to come on EVERY time you went online.

- The rides seem more consistant for me with Lyft versus Uber where it seems more like there is some super secret algorithm with 500 variable factors which sometimes decides not to give me a ping more than once every two hours.

- I seem to get more long rides on Lyft. Once again it feels like Uber is doing something to pass me over for the long rides for some reason.

- They still give you a free jacket once you get over 1,000 rides. That's cool. Uber gave me nothing.

You might think I'm some kind of Lyft fan boy but I'm not. They've pissed me off in the past too. A lot. I'm just saying I am very glad they are here and if they weren't I probably wouldn't be doing rideshare at all. My opinion is also that they have been improving a bit lately versus where they were six months ago.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Just another dbag pax that thinks the world revolves around them.



beezlewaxin said:


> That rider did make a valid point. The driver should not have charged her for the ride. The reason is that a pax cant easily complain or report a trip that was never completed.
> 
> Unless it was a make-it-or-break-it ride towards PDB or a very lucrative trip I would have cancelled that ride before getting to the destination. This way my pax would not be able to dispute the trip or report anything.
> 
> No fare is worth the risk of giving a paxhole something serious to report when something like this happens..


We don't charge anyone nor do we have control over charging someone's card.

Furthermore, once you start a trip you are open to any and all complaints and 1 stars. You should know this if you've done any driving whatsoever.

So, is it safe to assume this is your first day ?

You're as bad as this entitled pax that thinks they know everything but don't know shit and thinks the world revolves around them.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> It is no secret that I do not like driving for Lyft.
> I have been called out on it so many times by newer drivers, that I am getting tired of repeating the problems we had 2-3 years ago with Lyft.
> I am also not impressed with drivers that want to defend Lyft. Drive what ever platform you like, and I will do the same.
> 
> ...


 Like I said -- a Smart Ass.
You assume that I am a new driver -- wrong.
You assume that I am an inexperienced driver --- wrong
I read your reasons stated above for your dislike of Lyft. However, could not make much sense of it. You telling me that Uber does not play the same games ??

As for researching 2-3 years ago --- not that interested. There are enough problems of today.

Incidentally, if you hate Lyft, why are you reading their section on this forum ? Probably, just so you can strut around and complain about how things were 2-3 years ago and you dumped them to go drive for the great Uber -- like they are a superior company.

Your statement of being nice to people that you do not know, also, applies to you.

And you probably still smell like a buffalo


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Rockin EZ - got news for ya -- 98% of the people on this forum have no idea who Gabby  Hayes is !!


----------

